# Tutorial:Downloading videos from various sites like google,yoututbe and many more



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 30, 2007)

Tutorial number=8
Source = CHIP (January)

Hello frnds .Many of u including me r interested in downloading videos from sites such as youtube,google etc but these sites allow 1 to only watch the videos online.But If u dont want to watch them directly then u can download them.Here is a method for downloading them through the I.E :-


*Internet explorer:- *The sw for downloading videos in I.E pimp fish .Its not a free software but u can have its 30 days trial from www.pimpfish.com .Even after the expiry also u have some features like downloading 1 video at a time.

After installing the program restart I.E so that the effect can take place.U ll find a new toolbar with four buttons in the I.E .Click on the right arrow next to grab .Here u can choose only pictures or videos from the latest websites .

now go to website such as www.youtube.com , *video.google.com or u can also have a look on my first page (which i made before one year just for experimental purpose) www.geocities.com/siddharth_bhoot with embedded videos.On placing the toolbar with three icons appear on the upper window margin.Click on the left icon to call the 'Grab this movie' command .Save all ur files on ur harddisk .To decide the memory location for the pimpfish to save the downlaoded files simply click on the "control" in the toolbar and then on options .Enter the folder of ur choice in the downloading tab .

*Plz repped me if this post helped u and plz do reply.*


----------



## pchacker (Feb 2, 2007)

Is their ny freeware


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

use this firefox guys.*addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/


----------



## Pathik (Feb 5, 2007)

4 youtube try savetube.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

1.Dont get overexcited-It may land you in trouble
2.the message on the site THIS VIDEO HAS REACHED ITS ALLOWED VIEWING LIMIT


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

I haven't viewed it once,How can I tell?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

here is one more link which u can view again n again but cant download.

*message2.myvideowebstream.com/view/?id=JR7Z0A8AUP4G50397ZZW 


more such links on this page:

*www.businessportal24.com/de/Werden_Sie_Video_Internet_Marketing_2455.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

It is a wmp plugin,not flash.That is why we cant use flash content downloaders.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ so is there any way to download wmp plugin videos ?????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

try one of these *all-streaming-media.com/record-video-stream/record-streaming-video-windows-media.htm


----------



## anantkhaitan (Feb 6, 2007)

One in all solution
*www.keepvid.com/


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 6, 2007)

^^i have already tried keepvid , it dont work with links like this *message2.myvideowebstream.com/view/?id=JR7Z0A8AUP4G50397ZZW 
or any other links from this site.


----------



## gofeddy (Feb 7, 2007)

You can also use a freeware called Youtube Grabber. Just copy the url and click Grab


----------



## drsethi (Feb 17, 2007)

How can i download videos from grouper.com


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 17, 2007)

It works for every site also


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi guys, I reached here searching for software to save streaming video files. I can save flash files using flashcapture, but other movie files fail to save. I have firefox too, when I tried to view the same video file, it came up with a message that the required plugin was missing and offered to download the same from its website. Guess what, it said there are no plugins to download. How can I play streaming video on mozilla firefox. I got latest updates as well. Someone suggested to download a plugin (*addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/) from website, which I tried too. there was a comment that it had a trojan hidden it. I submitted the file to local as well as online scan but found no trojan in it. Anyway, since streaming wmv is not being played at all, the installed plugin is of no use. Any help?

Worse still, I figured out the the flashget too is no good at all. all it saves is a 24-50KB intro part only. the rest of the flash file is not saved at all. any suggestions?

And then on someone's suggestion, I got pimpfish installed. I did not serve any purpose, it not only did not detect streaming video but also caused my browser to hang and system to crash. I got rid of it now. Please suggest only the ones you guys have tried and tested.

Then I checked for Youtube grabber. The website seemed bugged and visiting the site gave me a feeling that I would have trouble, it too caused my browser to crash.

Keepvid is for saving flash files only, not other streaming video


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 11, 2007)

simply use *www.keepvid.com for downloading videos frm youtube and various other sites.....it gives u directly download links....


----------



## aj27july (Mar 15, 2007)

i download google videos via google video player. google video player is published by google itself. and its absolutely free.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks guys; interesting subject and helpful responses.


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 27, 2007)

gofeddy said:
			
		

> You can also use a freeware called Youtube Grabber. Just copy the url and click Grab



i'm also using youtube grabber
it's good n simple
with fast d/l...
tight lines


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 27, 2007)

The simplest thing to do to download videos from youtube is as follows:


Now suppose u want to download a video whose address is something like

www.youtube.com/abcd

thn u only need to add the keyword "kiss" as follows:

www.kissyoutube.com/abcd

n voila....now u can download the video by clickin on the download file option in the webpage...Its workin for me...I hope it works for u guys as well....

Cheers,
Kunal


----------

